# My new babies...



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I have wanted ferrets for years, finally convinced the wifey to let me have some, but she insisted on babies so we can watch them grow and the can grow up with us and become friendly and loving. ( I did have to buy her some ducks though lol). and here they are names are Mr Bojangles and Eric!
Busy sleeping!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hee Hee they are gorgeous!


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you, very are amazingly cute! They will be coming out later for a play lol.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Awwwww, they're gorgeous. Hopefully you can tame them so they'll be playful and not nip you.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's another pic...


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi James and welcome to Mr Bojangles and Eric, and they are beautiful kits, as all kits and adult Ferrets are! You will have endless fun with your new fur babies, and please ask anyone here if you need any advice!  xx


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you  they came out for a few hours play today and we did have some nips but some firm 'NO's' should stop that lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww they are so cute, congratulations, I hope you stick around, welcome to the world of ferrets. I bet you don't stop at 2


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol thank you we could of easily bought all 4 hobs lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Lol thank you we could of easily bought all 4 hobs lol.


lol kit Hobs are just too adorable, what do you feed them?


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

There being fed pets at home ferret food softened slightly, and I have also got some frozen chicken meat (the block u get in pet shops) which they look too but they will only have that twice a week or so.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you looked into Alpha ferret feast, its fairly cheap for a 10kg sack and a decent dry. The pets at home one is good too, but price wise I think the alpha is cheaper.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you I will look in to that.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Play time...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Play time...


awww how cute are they!!!


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you lol they were trying to run everywhere lol and they ate more dry food today then they did softened.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Thank you lol they were trying to run everywhere lol and they ate more dry food today then they did softened.


lol they look a real pair of cheeky boys, that's great they are eating it dry, I bet your already wanting more lol


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love more lol


----------

